# Is leaking urine normal for a GR?



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Sometimes when Lucky is sleeping on our hard floor, I notice that he's leaked about 1/4 of urine. I see it occasionally. I don't notice any wet spots on my carpet and I do check, but obviously its harder to tell. 

This has been noticed for a couple of months...maybe only once or twice a month.

Is this something considered normal or should I take the guy into the vet....


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

Are you sure it is urine? I know, gross question.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Baileysmom said:


> Are you sure it is urine? I know, gross question.


Oh yeah.....I'm sure about that. Its a little puddle and its obvious where its by. And....um....his thingy is saturated and drippy. When I get it up with a paper towel its not a strong oder but you can smell it.


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

I can't remember how old Lucky is, but my angel golden only leaked urine when he was on prednisone and drank water all the time. I have heard of a "discharge" when they have an infection of their sheath, but other than than, I am clueless.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Baileysmom said:


> I can't remember how old Lucky is, but my angel golden only leaked urine when he was on prednisone and drank water all the time. I have heard of a "discharge" when they have an infection of their sheath, but other than than, I am clueless.


Lucky is 12 months. Yeah....he's had accidents when he was on Predisone, but he's never on it long and this happens when he's way past taking that. 

I might do something pretty novel and call the vet:doh: His vet is really good about letting me know if something is worth an office visit.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi. The Vet said that neutering would probley stop it. I didn't take his time to discuss why. But I'm less concerned.


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

Now we know. Glad it is nothing to worry about.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks for that Lucky's Mom I hope you're right. Amber is due for her neutering towards the end of October.

We have been a little concerned about Amber's little leaks. She had stopped for 4 weeks and yesterday she started again. 

And guess what? It only happens when she greets a member of the family or a visitor. We have learned to call it HAPPY WEE!! We got over this 4 weeks ago by taking her out after her sleep and leaving her out until she does a wee before saying hello to her and it worked... Not sure what changed that yesterday and TODAY!!!


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Lucky's mom - years ago (like 10) I had a female doberman who did that. They did put her on a medication to stop it. I can't remember what it was or why she did it though but i do know IT IS NOT NORMAL. Please see a vet and let us know.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Buffy takes spells where she will be incontinent during sleep. According to 2 vets, it's due to a hormone insufficiency because of early spaying. She was spayed at 6 months, which I don't consider early but evidently for her it was. We have discussed putting her on hormones and probably will at her next vet visit which is in a couple weeks. And each time she is on Prednisone for her allergies, she is VERY incontinent due to the large amount of water she drinks. 

Now regarding a male dog, I'm not sure what could be the problem. Did the vet say how neutering would help?

To Shirley: Buffy also had a problem when she was younger with piddling when she got excited when someone came over. She did outgrow that at about a year old. Evidently her bladder is weak or something.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Many young bitches suffer from vaginitis. That usually causes incontinence. It usually goes away after their first heat cycle, so it could, in fact, be hormone related.

I'd be curious what the vet said about the cause of Lucky's problem.


----------



## CRidall (Jan 2, 2013)

MY Golden is on Prednisone for Lymphoma Cancer & all he is doing is drinking & peeing. It's now dripping out while he's standing or lying down. He only has enough pills for 8 more days. Has anyone out there had their dog on this & if so for how long? I don't know if we sould call our vet & gradually stop the pills or not. I know nothing can save our baby at this point. So i was wondering what's the point of keeping him on this pill with all the side effects?


----------

